# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Η Eγκυκλοπαίδεια του Μηχανικού > Σωστικά και Πυροσβεστικά μέσα πλοίων >  fixed E/R fire fighting equipmet

## Altair

Kalimera se olous!
Hreiazomai ti voitheia enos Mihanikou i himikou an mporei na me xemplexei sto exis thema:
Ehoume se ena karavi systima pyrosvesis me afro sto mihanostasio.
(To opoio fantazomai oti diaferei apo to fixed CO2 sto oti to diktyo pyrosvesis de trofodoteitai apo mpoukales mesa sto mihanostasio, allo apo kapoia dexameni me to afro, isos?)
Telos panton. Eho sta heria mou dyo pistopoiitika. To ena legetai "Service Certificate of extinguishing medium" kai einai -mas lene oi Filippinoi- tou mihanostasiou, to opio metraei ixodes, pyknotita etc.To allo legetai "Certificate of foam concentrate" kai metraei himikes idiotites. To deytero giati hreiazetai? Einai apla mia himiki analysi?
Episis giati kanena apo ta dyo de pistopoiei oti olokliro to diktyo pyrosvesis (symperalamvanomenon ton solinoseon) einai se kali katastasi?
Help!!!

----------


## japetus

Δεν γνωρίζω την απάντηση, αλλα πιθανολογώ ότι το ένα πιστοποιητικό αναφέρεται στο υγρό αφρισμού (το οποίο είναι σε υγρή μορφή) και τις ιδιότητές του, ενώ το άλλο στο τελικό προϊόν (-αφρός- που προέρχεται απο την αναμιξη του υγρού με νερό και αέρα).

Edit: Ξαναδιαβάζοντάς το, μάλλον το service certificate of extinguishing medium αναφερεται στον μηχανολογικό εξοπλισμό πυρόσβεσης (εγκατάσταση), ενώ το δεύτερο στο υγρο αφρισμού και τις ιδιότητές του.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Εγώ τείνω προς την πρώτη απάντηση (πριν το edit) του japetus.

Πιστέυω πάντως ότι πρ΄πει να έχει πιστοπο΄πιηση ΄τοι καλύπτει τις προυποθέσεις του κανονισμού 10 του κεφαλάιου Α του SOLAS.

----------


## Altair

Efharisto!!

----------

